# MN DROPS LAWSUIT !



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

*APRIL FOOLS !*


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

got me :beer:


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I am proud to say that after an hour of my kids telling me they could see my butt and that I had a duck on my head, I caught on to thqat one before I clicked.

Good one.....


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Good one Ron! Did you hear that Culligan is gettng into the blind cleaning business....something about a current employee giving them a good idea!


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Got me too!

:jammin:


----------



## Nate (Sep 11, 2003)

:roll:


----------

